# looking for group in Hillsborough County,FL



## Tasslehoff Burrfoot (Feb 2, 2005)

I really need to get into a D&D game that lasts longer than one ,two, or three sessions at a time.I have play experience* in Forgotten Realms ,Dragonlance ,and i know a little about Eberron ,Greyhawk ,and Ravenloft.   *-i have been in some(very few) campaigns that lasted a long time.I have been playing for about 2 years , i started with AD&D 2nd Edition and jumped straight into 3.5.Oh and if the opportunity arises i have experience in Heroes Unlimited(which rules.......after D&D).I live in the middle of plant city,which is kinda near tampa.Email me at josh_trim2004@yahoo.com if interested.


----------



## Larharl (Feb 3, 2005)

*Kinders dont much enjoy Daiklaves*

having a DM whos camp. lasts longer than 2-3 sessions would be cool.

Again off topic if anyone in Hillsborough plays or ST's White Wolf (Preferably Exalted) E-Mail me at A_Twinkie@yahoo.com


----------



## Larharl (Feb 3, 2005)

*Or goremauls for that matter*

Disregard this post
You can only see it because you are part of the Matrix


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 6, 2005)

I've been playing DnD (3.0 => 3.5) for about 4 years now, I'm 17, and I go to Plant High.  I just moved here from Houston TX, as a matter of fact, and as a result, I'm not very geography-savvy.  So, my question is: how close are we to each other?  I left my gaming group behind, I'll be visiting and playing online, but it's not quite the same.  Plus, I need friends.  Pity party.  =(  Just kidding!  Half... kidding...

So, yeah, how about it?


----------



## Tasslehoff Burrfoot (Feb 7, 2005)

*New Gamer*

Cool I go to PCHS too ,what grade are you in and what lunch do you have(because i have 3rd)? What campaign settings do you know about, can you DM or do you just play? Oh ,how and when can I meet this new gamer ?                                                     JT.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 8, 2005)

No, I go to PHS, not PCHS.  Sorry...

As for gaming settings, I mostly play DnD, a sort of homebrew/Forgotten Realms thing.  I also play d20 Modern, and last month my friends in Texas and I started playing a d20-ized version of Vampire: The Requiem, from White Wolf publishing.

Back home, I always DMed, but mostly because nobody else liked preparing for it.  =/  I'd be a player every now and then, and for 2 years I played an NPC character.  Then I stopped, feeling it was unprofessional or... you know what I mean.  Then I started again when we realized that we liked having me as a PC.  And DM.  Whatever.  So, I guess I do both.


----------



## Lalato (Feb 22, 2005)

This should give you an idea of how far you are from each other...

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=from ...FL 33563 to 2415 S Himes Ave, Tampa, FL 33629


----------

